
The PHP Singularity (2012) - RyanShook
https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-php-singularity/
======
quantummkv
The real sad thing is that we as a industry have not learnt a single thing
from this. Deploying stuff on the server is still a nightmare with ever
increasing layers of complexity and fragility. SSR on top of GraphQL on Npm on
top of mongodb on top of kubernetes on top of docker on top of Linux on top of
kvm. And we praise and promote this type of nonsense instead of simplifying
stuff.

PHP still follows the very simple way. Install LAMP (perfected down to a
simple one step script), run certbot, copy code and voila, you're done.

PHP and it's community on the other hand is learning from its mistakes. The
popularity of Laravel and the clean code it forces you to write is a godsend.
So is the work in the community to recommend it to every beginner.

------
noneucat
Make me wonder...

Is there anything like TypeScript or MoonScript for PHP? A source-to-source
language that tries to mitigate the quirks and issues with the target
language.

~~~
k_sze
Just pick a better language (e.g. Python/Ruby/Groovy/C#). Period. And
JavaScript was never as horrible as PHP anyway, in my opinion.

The thing is, you have more control over what language you can run on the
server-side, whereas all your web browser clients run JavaScript. So it made
sense to have a transpiler targeting JavaScript.

~~~
noneucat
I wasn't trying to credit the language. Just curious about the state of the
ecosystem.

I had the displeasure of PHP being the first "programming language" I came
across. Most of my knowledge was gleaned from w3schools and various web pages
scattered around the web. I recall doing a lot of Googling while trying to
figure out edge cases and such.

